# Routing Trickle Vent Slot In Window Frame



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Would using a plunge cutter be the best way to make a trickle vent slot in a window frame?
Thanks


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm sure that's the way I would do it, but if it is a bit too large use a drill press and take out the worst first.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

derek willis said:


> I'm sure that's the way I would do it, but if it is a bit too large use a drill press and take out the worst first.


OK thanks.


----------

